# LIVE Detailing Class: Super Car Prep 2020 C8 Corvette - BLACK



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*LIVE Detailing Class: Super Car Prep 2020 C8 Corvette - BLACK*

LIVE Detailing Classes

Join Yancy and I this coming Tuesday as we walk through the process of prepping a new car after delivery.

When: *Tuesday, June 23rd at 3:00pm Eastern Time*

*Where? Watch it here,*

Mike Phillips - Home | Facebook

Autogeek - Home | Facebook

Detailing 101 by Autogeek Public Group | Facebook

*Looks good here,*










Yesterday Yancy and I wiped the C8 Corvette down with a Waterless wash. After this, I took these pictures,

This is the trunk lid panel on the driver's side. See the round rings?










This is a close-up of the same area. This is AFTER washing with a waterless wash. These "rings" or "water spots" are not ON the paint - they are etchings IN the paint.










Here's more on the hood....










Here you can see some light swirls and by the swirls more Imprint Ring Water Spots.




























*Paint Correction Necessary*

Claying will not remove these types of spots.
Vinegar will not remove these types of spots
No "liquid" water spot remover is going to remove these types of spots

The ONLY way to remove these types of spots is to machine polish the paint and LEVEL the surface.










_Now follow me...._

This is a BRAND NEW CAR. It's been driven here in South Florida for a few weeks. It's been *RAINED* on. The water spots you see in the paint are called

*Imprint Rings*

See my article here,

*Imprint Rings - A specific type of water spot on car paint by Mike Phillips 
*

Knowing modern clearcoats, (urethane paint), is actually pretty tough or stout, you have to ask yourself,

_What's in the water?_

And here's my article on this topic,

*What's in the water?*

I don't know what's in the water but whatever it is - it's corrosive enough to *ETCH INTO* the brand new urethane paint on a brand new C8 Corvette.

The paint also fails the Baggie Test. So I'm heading out to the garage to clay the paint and then correct the paint for today's Live Detailing Class at 3:00pm Eastern Time.


----------

